# If your bank account could talk...



## DazzlingAnna

A little fun game...

*If your bank account could talk to you what would it say?*

Classic reply: Do you ever cook?

Mine would add: 
And what are you doing with all these groceries and food you're buying every week?


So what would your bank account say?


----------



## Aqw

"I'm hungry"


----------



## TheShannan

Mine has no words.....just head shaking in disgust


----------



## Funtastic curves

It would ask me if I knew anyone else other than Bill.

then. It would tell me to step away from the debit card…target is not your friend


----------



## BigElectricKat

Wait for it... Wait for it...


----------



## littlefairywren

You're getting there.


----------



## SSBHM

If I had a dime for every donut you ate...


----------

